# Yearling Boer Doe Questions



## KyraBoerGoats (Apr 18, 2020)

Hey y’all,

I’m very curious how much my Boer yearling doe should weigh by this year’s fair to be on par with other does her age. She’s filled out fairly well but she’s sort of short so I feel like she may be smaller than other does. I don’t have an exact weight on her right now, haven’t weighed her in a few months, but she’s gained weight since then and is at least 80 pounds. 

If it helps to determine how big she should be for fair, fair is at the end of July and she was born November 2018 so she will be about a year and 8 months at fair. 

Just wondering how to make her a good competitor this year! She’s got good structure but started with more of a wether dam look so I am trying to get her to be closer to the breeding doe style our fair likes and fill her out the same as other yearlings.


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

There is a very wide range of sizes for yearlings depending on the genetics, so there isn’t really one right answer. Do you have pictures of her? There isn’t necessarily a goal weight you can get a doe to if her frame doesn’t match. A doe that is small and meant to only carry a healthy 100lbs won’t be able to pack on to 150lbs easily without being overweight.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:nod::up:


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

And believe me...these 2 ladies that answered you ..KNOW THEIR STUFF! k?
:neat::up:


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Moers kiko boars said:


> And believe me...these 2 ladies that answered you ..KNOW THEIR STUFF! k?
> :neat::up:


Lol you're so sweet!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

I speak the truth!:clever::clappingrofl)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I totally agree, it all depends on her frame, genetics, deworming, and feeding as mentioned above. I will say she is probably bigger than you think unless she is a small framed doe or under weight, as 80lbs is small for a yearling. Our 3 1/2 month old doe kids are 70-80lbs. although they have been on creep feed since they were 4 weeks old.

My daughter has 2 yearlings she hopes to show if our shows happen this summer. The first one needs more condition, and needs to grow more. She was born in late Dec and is 151lbs (her dam is 200lbs). The 2nd doe turned a year old in March and is 155lbs. 
We started putting them in a stall at night a couple of weeks ago and put them on a basic type of show pellet form a local feed mill, mixed with a generic form of calf manna (basically same thing just 1/2 the price and our goats love it), along with alfalfa & regular grass hay - nothing fancy, but they don't get bullied out of the hay by adults. I worry the younger one is going to get too fat, so I'll have to figure something out to get the other one to fill out a little more lol.
I check their fecals regularly. The older one did just have mites fairly bad, totally missed it. She developed some fungus around her feet as a secondary issue, but thankfully we've pretty much gotten her cleared up now.

Here are some pictures for comparison. My daughter is 13 and about 5'5" tall. Paint doe is the older one. They are related on the dam side, but not on the sire side. 









I cut my daughter's head off in this one as I couldn't back up anymore, but hope this at least gives you an idea of how big our girls are at these ages. We don't have fancy ABGA show does, but our does usually do fairly well at county fair shows. These girls did do well at ABGA shows as kids last year.


----------

